# Uneven toes?



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

That foot looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max's does the same thing. I wondered if something was wrong. I'm knew to poodles, so I don't know...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I see a lot of dogs like that, I have always assumed it was normal. If I let Trev's nails get very long they do this. I will say I've noticed that if a) the dog has nice tight feet and b) the nails are kept short, the appearance of uneven toes diminishes. But I see very few poodles(or any breed for that matter) big or small with good feet. Trev has flat front feet but nice back feet, while Raven has great feet for a toy, decent feet for poodles in general. I love his little feet, they are so cute and he has what I call "fat toes"...nice plump, sturdy little feet. So easy to shave!


----------



## Simple Gifts (Dec 23, 2012)

Do I have her toenails too long? I trim them weekly or every other week with a dremel tool, just as much as is possible without quicking.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Okay, now I am going to look at my dogs feet. Will report back. LOL


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Simple Gifts said:


> Do I have her toenails too long? I trim them weekly or every other week with a dremel tool, just as much as is possible without quicking.


 IMO yes they are a bit long....I would start doing them every 1-2 days for a while and work the quicks back. A good way to tell if they are too long is to see if they click when the dog walks. If they do, the nails are too long. Although some dogs click no matter what, I think it's the way they walk....raven's nails are super short, just little stubs really, but he still clicks a little. I'm still working them back some more though. 

Short nails make for healthy feet...long nails put extra pressure on the feet. Not to mention they look better...I cringe when I look at Trev's right now, they are much too long and make his already flat feet look flatter. Granted, they are a million times shorter then your average pet poodle, but much too long for a competition or show dog.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok snapped a couple pics of my boys' feet....


This is Raven's foot....nails are short and even. I still want them a little shorter but am overall pretty satisfied. You can't see much of his foot since his bevel has grown out over it, but if you compare it to Trev's you will notice that Raven's toes are nice and tight together, whereas Trev's are more spread out. Yuck!








And Trev's...need I say more? Lol, I hate his feet. Still working the nails back, I do them at least every 1-2 days, I shoot for every other day. Sometimes I forget.  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I like tight feet & short nails. 
I'm working Lula's back, just started today. 

Grind on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I checked my dogs feet. They look like Raven's toes and are even. Thanks for the pictures. They're just toes. I wouldn't have even noticed.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> I checked my dogs feet. They look like Raven's toes and are even. Thanks for the pictures. They're just toes. I wouldn't have even noticed.


 If I weren't obsessed with nice feet, I wouldn't notice either. But I am...bad feet drive me CRAZY! Trev and Dusty have flat feet, with Trev's being worse than Dusty's, Dusty's really aren't that bad. And his are covered with hair, so I don't have to look at them. The rest of my kids have nice feet, and it makes me really happy lol!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

All of my dogs have uneven toes. If someone told me I clipped them wrong, I would instantly check to see if their nails were perfectly even.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Ummmm not to be rude but Im a nurse and you should see some toes I see in the hospital! Lol. I've never thought about a dogs toes not looking cute. No matter how weird they look! Good luck with the long toe!


----------



## Simple Gifts (Dec 23, 2012)

Hospital toes . . . now that's funny!

Thanks for all the advice and the toe-examining. I will work on bringing her nails back shorter with more frequent trimming.

I've been looking at the cats' feet, and they all have slightly prominent medial toes. I just never thought about looking at them before. Raven's toes are adorable. 

How long of a process is it to shorten nails by grinding every day or two?


----------

